# What you do other than bottles



## Oldihtractor (Nov 18, 2008)

I know bottles are life but what other hobbies do you have ....

     On any sunday..  I could be found riding my dirtbike.   This is last sunday in Delaware..

http://www.motoxposure.com/tv/video/bdhs.htm


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2008)

I had a few dirtbikes when I was younger. Those were fun times. I never broke any bones, but busted up a bike or two and scored some scrapes and bruises [].

 Now, I have a few other interests. In addition to bottles, I collect coins, stoneware and local historical items. I also enjoy birdwatching, fishing, working on cars and trucks and reading about history.  ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm a hot rodder. Love all things old especially cars. Check out the thread entitled "Old Hippies"


----------



## LC (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you do tin types Richard !!?? Have one of my Great Great Great Great  or what Grandfather he is from the civil war . He is in pretty bad shape . I believe he was a Confederate , always knew there was a Rebel in the family some where along the line ............


----------



## LC (Nov 19, 2008)

Bottles are my main interest . I also collect Trilobites from the Ordivician Period , Gas & Oil Memorabilia , Hunting & Fishing Memorabilia , I am an avid woodworker , I like making wooden knives , as well as cabinetry and whatever else I decide I want to do , I am prone to buy a knife here and there , have around seventy pocket knives somewhere , Straigh razors , Pepsi and some Coke items (Anyone need an old Coke machine , have one listed on Craigslist) , and anything and everything else that may catch my eye .


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 19, 2008)

When I am not engaged in philanthropic endeavors, I entertain myself with philosophical debates with various Forum members, dapple in various romantic liasons and generally enjoy life to its fullest.


----------



## SNDMN59 (Nov 19, 2008)

My wife and go to estate auctions , and buy antiques, and collectibles , we have a few antique booths for a past time.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 19, 2008)

Genealogy, computers, coins, deer hunting, FAMILY.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 19, 2008)

Dogs Dogs Dogs X 15 cats cats X 11, Birdwatching, gardening, pickle making, rabbits, Crafting when I find time and yes bottle digging....slightly. And of course being online chatting..Met my husband that way. farmgal Wow sounds like I pickle rabbits..YIKES


----------



## glass man (Nov 19, 2008)

PICKLED RABBIT? YUMMY![] I COLLECT BOUT EVERY THING,AND GLAD I DID! SINCE HARDS TIMES HAVE COME SELLING THE STUFF HAVE GOT US THROUGH SOME MONEY PROBS.! MADE A BELIEVER OUT OF MY WIFE,ALWAYS TOLD HER ONE DAY SHE WOULD BE GLAD I BOUGHT ALL THE CRAP I DID! my REAL PASSION THOUGH IS BOTTLES AND RECORD ALBUMS FROM THE 1960S[SPECIALLY] AND THE 1970S!


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 19, 2008)

I enjoy photography, writing, reading, sleeping, cooking, geneaology, archaeology, doing crafts, love animals.  It's hard to find the time to do it all, just wish I had more time!


----------



## texasdigger (Nov 19, 2008)

Deer hunting, fly fishing, fly tieing, gardening, mycology, drawing, stained glass, glass blowing, skeet and sporting clay shooting, dogs, wood work, philosophy, old cars, history  and most of all my family and friends.  Life has been very tough for me for the last little bit, and without them I would not want to face the day.  This is a great idea for a thread!
 Brad


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 19, 2008)

Well to round out my profile.... I coach basket ball, and little league..   Play ice hockey.... As for the dirt bike thing I race the national enduro series.. Its kinda like rally racing but on bikes.... Have raced the Baja 1000 in mexico..     We also collect early tractors that broke the american praire's.. As well as have a resoration shop for tractors...   Along with dairy memorabilia ( cream separators etc.)  Farm tractor dealership signs etc..   

 A pic attatched of our 1911 20hp international harvester tractor


----------



## texasdigger (Nov 19, 2008)

I have helped restore a poppin john tractor.  It was what my father used as a child to work the fields.  Old tractors do not get enough attention.  They are beautiful pieces of American ingenuity.


----------



## glass man (Nov 19, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: texasdigger
> 
> I have helped restore a poppin john tractor.  It was what my father used as a child to work the fields.  Old tractors do not get enough attention.  They are beautiful pieces of American ingenuity.


 COOL! MY DAD USED A MULE AND PLOW WHEN HE WAS 8. GREAT TO SEE A PICTURE OF A TRACTOR THAT OLD!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 19, 2008)

I collect antiques, been coaching football for sixteen yrs. My son says I am a certified, documents on the wall pack rat. I have every toy my son ever owned. He is now 22. I took cake decorateing classes. I enjoy going to antique and estate auctions. I never have enough time to do everything. I also love going to Disneyworld.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 19, 2008)

Tractor John - 
 Not sure if this would be interesting to you, but it's not too too far from you, I don't think... not sure how many tractors/hit & miss engines they have anymore... back in the 70's before they took over Joanna Furnace, they had basically a whole festival of them... I know they still have them, but I'm more interested in the other stuff. Weekend after Labor Day for the Haycreek Festival.  http://www.haycreek.org/festivals.htm#festival

 Kate


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 19, 2008)

I coach girl's softball as a volunteer at a Catholic junior high school.  My daughter has been playing since she was 4 and by the time she was 12 I'd taught her everything I knew and turned her over to more professional coaches.  She is 15 now and playing high school ball and playing for a college exposure team that goes only to tournaments where college scouts and coaches come for recruiting.  There are 15 girls on the roster and they have played 5 tournaments this Fall.  The 5 high school seniors have all received offers and one has signed for a full ride at Centenary College in Shreveport.  My daughter is just a sophomore but she is already on the "watch list" for 5 schools.


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 19, 2008)

I hunt, fish and enjoy being outdoors doing anything in general. I also tie flies, repair guitars and play bass and guitar in a couple of local bands.


----------



## texasdigger (Nov 19, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: jays emporium
> 
> I coach girl's softball as a volunteer at a Catholic junior high school.  My daughter has been playing since she was 4 and by the time she was 12 I'd taught her everything I knew and turned her over to more professional coaches.  She is 15 now and playing high school ball and playing for a college exposure team that goes only to tournaments where college scouts and coaches come for recruiting.  There are 15 girls on the roster and they have played 5 tournaments this Fall.  The 5 high school seniors have all received offers and one has signed for a full ride at Centenary College in Shreveport.  My daughter is just a sophomore but she is already on the "watch list" for 5 schools.


 
 I know you don't remember me, but you and I met this year at the Texas bottle show.  At that time I did not know you are a member here.  I had just seen your ebay listings.  Had I none I would have spent a bit more time getting to know you.  I was an avid baseball player until I blew out my shoulder.  No amount of physical therapy was able to get my throwing arm back after the surgery.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 19, 2008)

What do I do other then dig bottles...Hummm
   At this point in time that is all I do with my free time.If I am not digging for bottles, I am trying to get  places to dig,or writing story's about our digging adventures.I just finished another long story witch will be published in the Jan or Feb issue of AB&GC.magazine.
   The other thing I have a passion for is deer hunting.I used to hunt with the bow exclusively, but now I only go rifle hunting.That is only one week out of the year.and it is coming up the Monday after thanksgiving.Then my mind goes right back to digging bottles.[]


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 19, 2008)

Kate     I have attended and displayed at that show over the years its a really neat place...    John


----------



## T D (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm a soloist, in fact I'm listening to a CD right now to learn a song for a wedding next Friday.  Last Christmas, I sang the baritone solos in Handel's Messiah.  My wife and I have recently done a play in our little theater called "I Do, I Do."  It is a two hour play for just two actors with eighteen songs and tons of dialog.  I swore I'd never learn it...we did...always good to stretch what you think you can do.  I used to be car crazy, I had eleven in the yard at once, but I've gotten rid of most. I love college football, and in the Pros, I have even started liking (again) the Atlanta Falcons this year.  I do crossword puzzles, tend to an elderly mother, tend to three still in school, and take a few photos when I can.  I love to read, but do it mosly this time of year when I've got more time. I do play by play on the radio for our high school football team...so I travel on Friday nights.  Nothing has been as constant as bottles, going on 30+ years now.  Nuf fer now...


----------



## ajohn (Nov 20, 2008)

I go to my childrens sport events,All of them.My son,A.J.


----------



## ajohn (Nov 20, 2008)

My daughter,Delaney


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 20, 2008)

Brad, I don't remember you from the bottle show but I'm glad you know who I am.  Please introduce yourself again if you come to the bottle show next year.
 I also deer hunt.  I got a nice 9 point buck with 16" inside spread near Edna, Texas this year during archery season.  Real good buck for this area with low fence.


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 20, 2008)

I am from a family of seven and was a chef when I was younger so I really like cooking, and good homemade food.  I love to fish in saltwater and freshwater,  camping, and I build houses for a living.  Board games with friends, guitar playing and raising my two daughters with my wife of 17 years takes care of the rest.


----------



## glass man (Nov 20, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: T D
> 
> I'm a soloist, in fact I'm listening to a CD right now to learn a song for a wedding next Friday.  Last Christmas, I sang the baritone solos in Handel's Messiah.  My wife and I have recently done a play in our little theater called "I Do, I Do."  It is a two hour play for just two actors with eighteen songs and tons of dialog.  I swore I'd never learn it...we did...always good to stretch what you think you can do.  I used to be car crazy, I had eleven in the yard at once, but I've gotten rid of most. I love college football, and in the Pros, I have even started liking (again) the Atlanta Falcons this year.  I do crossword puzzles, tend to an elderly mother, tend to three still in school, and take a few photos when I can.  I love to read, but do it mosly this time of year when I've got more time. I do play by play on the radio for our high school football team...so I travel on Friday nights.  Nothing has been as constant as bottles, going on 30+ years now.  Nuf fer now...


 FALCONS? FALCONS? FALCONS! I LOVE YOU MAN![8D] AJOHN: GREAT KIDS MAN!! GO DELANEY AND MR.65!!!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 25, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Oldihtractor
> 
> Kate     I have attended and displayed at that show over the years its a really neat place...    John


 John, 

I guess I should have known youâ€™d been there. 
I have a personal connection to Joanna Furnace.  My dad worked for Bethlehem Steel and, primarily because of the Bicentennial, started learning about the local iron industry. He knew Bethlehem Steel owned this property and wanted it preserved, so he asked Bethlehem Steel if they would donate the property if he could find an organization interested in preserving it, which they agreed to. I know he spoke to a local historical society and they agreed to take it, but only if it came with moneyâ€¦ so he kept looking and found the Haycreek Historical Society that had a number of very active members willing to take on a challenge. As you know, they have done an amazing job down there and have several nice festivals a yearâ€¦ as well as great chicken! The first Haycreek event I went to was (I think) in 1979, when it was held at the local Fire Company â€“ I wanted that chicken in the worst way â€“ smelled fantastic! Nope â€“ my parents wouldnâ€™t spend the money. About 3-4 years ago I went with them to the Fall Festival and waited in line for the chicken â€“ of course, they ran out just before they got to me and I had to wait another 20 minutes until more was done â€“ but whatâ€™s another 20 minutes when I waited for that chicken for 25 years!  
Incidentally, I think when they first started cleaning the area up, they dug a lot of old bottles out of that place.  My dad told me that probably close to 20 years ago when I only had a general (rather than hands on) interest in such things, so I donâ€™t know more than that. If you get a chance, talk to some of the members when you are down there next and ask them about it.  

Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 25, 2008)

I metal detect and doodle... and used to buy lots of craft stuff that I never really did anything constructive with, but still have plans.. I am a packrat and love free stuff. It is very unhelpful to see 100 year old boxes and tags that are so farn interesting. It makes cleaning my house very difficult, cuz somehow I have this deep understanding that packrats save history for future generations. And the Pennsylvania Dutch gene (waste not want not mentality) and ADD doesn't help the situation. I love to read, but go through reading spurts.  I'll recommend Harry Potter to anyone! Steven King, John Grisham, Jonathan Kellerman... many many more... 
 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 25, 2008)

One of my favorite books is "The Source" by James Mitchner... Mitchner is probably one of my favorite authors. Highly recommend him. 
 Incidentally, he did write a book about Afghanistan... it's called 'Caravans'. You can get some good insight into the country reading this.
 He is one of the best ways to learn about history... next to digging, of course.  
 Most of his books start at the beginning.. which is why I haven't read Hawaii yet... never made it past the volcanoes forming the islands.  But by starting at the beginning, you learn from the beginning and history makes a lot more sense. 

 Kate


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 25, 2008)

I help my wife with her restaurant and have my own window company.  Being mayor of our city takes up alot of my time.  Don't have as much time as I would like for digging bottles, fishing, bow hunting, bear and deer hunting lately.  Gave most of that up due to no time.  Had alot more free time in my 36 years of bachelorhood!  Joe The Crow keeps my interest in bottles going.  He calls every weekend, wanting to go dig, but lately it seems I have too much "going on" most of the time.


----------



## towhead (Nov 26, 2008)

Search for Lake Superior Agates and Whitetail Deer Anters.  Also, some amateur Wildlife Photography and gardens/landscaping, Metal Detecting....and spend some time in local Trivia and other competitions....


----------



## adshepard (Nov 26, 2008)

I have two basic hobbies, scuba diving and bottle collecting.  It was actually scuba diving that got me in to collecting bottles.  My favorite dive site in Eastport, Maine is strewn with bottles and after years of just passing over them I finally dug one out of the mud.  That was my "Dr. Manly Hardy's -  Jaundice Bitters - Bangor, ME" and finding that hooked me.

 Previous to that my time spent underwater was spent taking photographs.  For a long time I actually brought the camera down, took pictures and grabbed bottles.  Nowadays I generally just look for bottles.

 You can see some of my underwater photography here:

http://www.geocities.com/alan.chepard@snet.net/passamaquoddy.html

 These are the creatures I encounter on my bottle dives.

 Alan


----------



## vll970 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, these photos are amazing. Are you a professional photographer?

 Me, I am a banker so I don't have much time for anything these days. Bottles are my only hobby.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 26, 2008)

Holy Spiny Lumpsucker Batman, those are great photos.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 9, 2008)

I have been collecting bottles ever since my mother brought me to the public library to hear these to guys from Long Island talk about digging up old railroad dumps. There was a one dollar raffle to win a blob beer, my mom entered my name I won and 30 years later Im still hooked (Thanks Mom!!). Like Alan I dive as a hobby. I started a fresh pasta co. about 18 years ago so Im into eating and cooking. Im a husband and dad to three boys. I like to hike to the tops of mountains and bagpipe. These are a few of my favorite things


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 9, 2008)

olditractor...

 I was born and raised in NJ... Patterson for many years and then Lake Hiawatha... Would like to go back and find some places to dive for bottles, but as I remember when I was a kid, the Pasaic River was pretty nasty!!! I lived just up the street from a slaughterhouse and I remember rivers of blood coming out from the pipes, draining right into the river...[:'(]

 Like Coldwater Diver and AD Shepard, I dive for bottles. When the diving slows down, I like to read and research new places to dive for bottles... I like to sit in front of the woodstove and relax with a "cold one" and I like to chase the wife around the house when my sons are out with there friends and my 15 month old grandson is taking his nap!!![]

 I would like to plan a road trip down south to maybe Philly, VA or NJ to do some bottle diving in warm water... All the good spots up here are freezing over right now, right Kevin?[&:]

 Wayne


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 9, 2008)

Im sorry to say its true Wayne and unless we get warm weather and rain ice out is a long way off. Saltwater it will have to be.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 10, 2008)

I collect local Indian artifacts and Winchester rifles, especially the Model 1886.


----------



## sweetfern (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmmm....besides work, pretty much anything outdoors related--hiking, biking, hunting, kayaking, gardening, bird & wildlife watching, need to do more fishing.  I will look for anything old and unusual while I am out, that I can justify bringing home.  Photography, local history, slowly renovating our house, cooking...I'm sure I could come up with a few more things and there is more that I would love to add to the list, if only there were a few more hours in the day!


----------



## glass man (Dec 10, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> I collect local Indian artifacts and Winchester rifles, especially the Model 1886.


 GREAT ARROW HEADS! IS THE RIFLE AN ORIGINAL FROM THE 1880S? COULD YOU SHOW ALL OF IT? WHAT ABOUT THE PISTOL,OLD? THERE WAS A GUN FACTORY BOUT 20 OR SO MILES FROM HERE AND I WOULD DEARLY LOVE TO HAVE ONE,IT WOULD BE FROM 1870S UP TILL? LAST I HEARD SOMEBODY IN TOWN HAD ONE AND WOULD PART WITH IT FOR NO PRICE. MY PROBLEM IS I AM NOT SURE WHAT THE NAME WOULD BE,AS ALL THE OLD TIMERS THAT KNEW ARE GONE NOW AND I DIDN'T HAVE ENOUGH SENSE TO ASK,BUT I THINK IT WAS SOMETHING LIKE THE MASSACHUSETTS GUN FACTORY ,BUT WHAT WAS PUT ON THE GUNS I DON'T KNOW.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 10, 2008)

I mess with the old Car and my truck. Collect Old Books, Tonka Trucks, Hotwheels, Johny Lightnings, Meteorites, Marbles, Semi Precious Stones, Shark Teeth, Cookie Jars, Salt & Pepper Shakers, Coins and some Tom Clark Gnomes. Nowadays my extra time is spent with my 2 year old son RJ. Wouldn't have it any other way.[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 10, 2008)

The Winchester is an extra lightweight takedown .45-90 from 1918. The Colt is a .44-40 Frontier Six-Shooter, circa 1902. Both are used often. The rifle is an elk killer par-excellence. This one is another lightweight, but .45-70 caliber.


----------



## treasurekidd (Dec 10, 2008)

After bottles, my other main hobbies are metal detecting, coin collecting, fresh and salt water fishing, and gardening. Other than that, my wonderful wife of 15 years and our 5 (yes, 5!) kids keep me pretty busy. I love this forum, lots of great folks here. Thank you to all of you who have helped contribute to my bottle education of the last year or so!


----------

